# How I grow my intermediate-warm bulbophyllum collection...



## ChrisFL (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, so there are a few Diplocaulobium in there, too.

The branches are artificial, made by Ron Rundo of www.insertswork.com

[youtube]jVn_VmZK5c0&hd=1[/youtube]


----------



## goods (Oct 30, 2012)

Chris, what's the pendant growing plant at 23 seconds? Something from Epicranthes?


----------



## ChrisFL (Oct 30, 2012)

flavofimbriatum


----------

